# How much kit do they issue you before BOTC?



## MattyH (22 Dec 2005)

Hi everyone;
this may seem like a silly question to ask. Assuming all goes well, I would be starting my BOTC in September of 2006 and what I'm looking to find out is how much kit you are issued before you get to St. Jean. The reason I am asking is because I would like to take a little vacation and then arrive at St. Jean in the end. Can anyone tell me how much I would have to lug around on my vacation, seeing as I won't bother going all the way back home first. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Armymedic (22 Dec 2005)

> Posted by: MattyH Posted on: Today at 04:16:19



I hope you didn't stay up all night thinking about this question.

Where are you before you do BOTC? Are you doing any training in the summer prior, OJT etc?


----------



## DrSize (22 Dec 2005)

Pretty sure BOTC doesn't run in Sept......


----------



## jwsteele (25 Dec 2005)

As far as I know you won't be starting training with BOTC...it will be IAP followed by BOTP.  If that is the case they issue all your kit when you get there.


----------



## kincanucks (26 Dec 2005)

DEO IAP/BOTC - Sept and Jan

ROTP IAP/BOTP - Jun/Jul


----------



## Ramma (30 Dec 2005)

Dont forget they dont issue you your undies and shaving cream.  Check your joining instructions for the list of what you need to bring.


----------



## nrichards (16 May 2006)

They do issue 'undies'.


----------



## Ramma (1 Jun 2006)

I never got any undies, unless you're talking about the poly pro.


----------

